# Show a pic of your fish!



## Somethingstoofishy (Apr 1, 2013)

View attachment 235625
Bob<3


----------



## kjnewcome (Jul 25, 2013)

I like to all my boys:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=291273

Link to my girls:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=291161


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Mandark on top Mojo in middle and Aku at the bottom. =P 

Hehe Bob is upside down. XD he's a cutie. and kjnewcome I love Love LOVE your bettas. <3


----------



## kjnewcome (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks! Love your boys too.


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

Meet my no named guy! Got him about a month ago 
View attachment 235633


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks Hehe

Oooh I love his colors Rainbows


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Here's a quick one of my new purple guy who STILL NEEDS A NAME! 


And, Blueberry


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks :3 I seem to like RimFires colors more.
View attachment 235738


----------



## nicolex86 (Oct 28, 2013)

http://i41.tinypic.com/e2e7r.jpg
This is prada


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

Rainbows said:


> Meet my no named guy! Got him about a month ago
> View attachment 235633


is he a delta tail?


----------



## shadepixie (Aug 19, 2013)

rmarkham said:


> Here's a quick one of my new purple guy who STILL NEEDS A NAME!


A purple fish would suit "Prince"... geez I'm old.


----------



## shadepixie (Aug 19, 2013)

Here's my favourite artsy pic of Louie, where the flash went off by mistake and caught his stunning iridescence... (it's currently my iPhone wallpaper):


----------



## shadepixie (Aug 19, 2013)

Tree said:


> Mandark on top Mojo in middle and Aku at the bottom. =P



Your yellow fish is one of the most unusual beta colour combinations I've ever seen. So striking!! One of my favourites I've ever seen. Did you buy him online?


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

jayr232 said:


> is he a delta tail?


I believe so


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

shadepixie said:


> Your yellow fish is one of the most unusual beta colour combinations I've ever seen. So striking!! One of my favourites I've ever seen. Did you buy him online?


I realy like Mojo too. Such an interesting color. =)


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

rmarkham said:


> Here's a quick one of my new purple guy who STILL NEEDS A NAME!
> 
> 
> I say since you have Blueberry, he should be named Plum, Mangosteen (a sweet tangy fruit that grows in Southeast Asia and is super cool looking) or Akebi (a strange eggplant looking fruit found in parts of Japan). They are both purple. =)


----------



## kjnewcome (Jul 25, 2013)

Rainbows said:


> Thanks :3 I seem to like RimFires colors more.
> View attachment 235738


You boy looks a lot like mine.


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

Some of my fave candid shots of a few of my Bettas !! Pics Left to Right

Pic #1 Woodhouse strutting his stubs / Pic #2 Gillette the Jelly-betta-fish / Pic #3 Cyril! The incredible standing fish! / Pic #4 "Ooo picture time!" / Pic #5 In Kanes mind, he IS a leaf! / 
Pic #6 "Im stuck!" (He obviously wasn't, but he couldn't figure out how to get out. He was so confused but so very interested in his new glass, haha!)


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

shadepixie said:


> Your yellow fish is one of the most unusual beta colour combinations I've ever seen. So striking!! One of my favourites I've ever seen. Did you buy him online?



Thanks so much <3 I found him at Petco. Can you believe it? Once I saw him there, there no way I was going to pass him up at the store.

shadepixie, what kind of camera do you own? such a crisp shot. =D


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

Here's another photo of my no named Delta!
View attachment 235842

He changes color. If you look at him he's white and black. With my Canon he's a green and with my iPhone he's blue..... Yeah


----------



## shadepixie (Aug 19, 2013)

Tree said:


> Thanks so much <3 I found him at Petco. Can you believe it? Once I saw him there, there no way I was going to pass him up at the store.
> 
> shadepixie, what kind of camera do you own? such a crisp shot. =D


Believe it or not, it's just an iPhone 4.


----------



## Treytot (Oct 17, 2013)

Absolutely stunning fish everybody!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Wow! what's awesome! 8D


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Tank Gurl said:


> rmarkham said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a quick one of my new purple guy who STILL NEEDS A NAME!
> ...


----------



## galtgirl (Sep 25, 2013)

*Meet Angel*

This is my newest Betta and first female; Angel. I found her at Petsmart. She looked very healthy and was in clean water. Her color has become much more vibrant since putting her in warmer water. She seems very happy in her new home. She's currently in a 1 gallon plastic tank but will be putting her into my Spec III as soon as I get a bigger home for Big Bob.

Please forgive the water spots on the tank.


----------



## PatronusMom (Oct 22, 2013)

*Patronus*

Here's my little guy Patronus!! I got him from PetSmart and he's just about finished transitioning from white to blue  Photo taken with a galaxy s4


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Igneel & Ellis


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

My newest member to my family he was my dream betta dive I got into breeding, He doesn't have a name but he's an import


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

rmarkham said:


> Tank Gurl said:
> 
> 
> > I like Plum! I was also toying around with Mulberry or Raspberry, but they might be too close to Blueberry  I'm so terrible with names!
> ...


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Raven ... I love this boy <333



Frost ... 


I lost my little golden boy Sol yesterday. 


I also have Palila, a wild colour DTPK female; Ash, a copper DT; Bloom, a red VT; Peaquod, a pink dal VT; and Calliope, a blue/red VT female. All camera shy, of course


----------



## Somethingstoofishy (Apr 1, 2013)

View attachment 236842
Pete rose<3 My newest fishie because bob died a while ago

View attachment 236850
Ocean <3

View attachment 236858
Another pic of ocean


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Tank Gurl said:


> rmarkham said:
> 
> 
> > Plum would be a cute name!
> ...


----------



## Somethingstoofishy (Apr 1, 2013)

rmarkham said:


> Tank Gurl said:
> 
> 
> > I decided on Plum
> ...


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

rmarkham said:


> Tank Gurl said:
> 
> 
> > I decided on Plum
> ...


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

My boy Mandark =) I love his eyes in this shot. <3


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Tree said:


> My boy Mandark =) I love his eyes in this shot. <3




Fantastic shot! 

You must tell me what camera/lens you used! I love it!!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

thanks! My fish are camera hogs. <3

It's a standard 18-55 lens, and a Canon Reble T3i. I use my flash all the time to get that bright shot. And a diffuser to help with the glare and red eye. I use a setting that gets the whole shot crisp with hardly any bury areas.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 20, 2013)

right before lights came on.


----------



## Niece (Feb 27, 2012)

The new guy. :]
Haven't thought of a name yet.


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

Niece said:


> The new guy. :]
> Haven't thought of a name yet.


He's so pretty! I think he looks like a Shortcake or Peppermint! =)


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Tree said:


> thanks! My fish are camera hogs. <3
> 
> It's a standard 18-55 lens, and a Canon Reble T3i. I use my flash all the time to get that bright shot. And a diffuser to help with the glare and red eye. I use a setting that gets the whole shot crisp with hardly any bury areas.



Nice! I have a Nikon D5100 and also use my 18-55 quite a bit. I think I need to look into an external flash for better lighting because that picture really was crisp!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

New boy, Julius:


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Aluyasha said:


> New boy, Julius:


He's stunning!


----------



## Niece (Feb 27, 2012)

Tank Gurl said:


> He's so pretty! I think he looks like a Shortcake or Peppermint! =)


He does look like a peppermint lol never thought of that.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

This is the new addition to the betta family, though, this is my sisters and not mine so I will not be taking care of him. =P But I did convince her into getting a larger tank and a heater. She did not realize how fragile these fish can be. and she felt bad for him having a smaller tank than my three boys. 

oh and he is HARD to take a picture of. he is a shy betta.


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey everyone, I don't have pictures posted yet but I have an OUTSTANDING orange dalmatian halfmoon betta pair that I plan on breeding, and I am looking for buyers. I will post pics of the male ASAP, but rest assured he is stunning. My email is [email protected]. Email me if you are interested. I will try to get pictures and/or a video uploaded within a week. The male has excellent finnage all around, and beautiful colors. You know how when you type in orange dalmatian betta online most are quite bland but a few are phenomenal? Mine happen to be of the latter variety! These fish are awesome, they will produce very valuable offspring. I will probably be charging about $60-$75 for a very good male, and $100 for a breeding pair. I have not bred yet and I am in the process of moving, but as soon as I get set up at my new place I will breed. So I won't have mature fish for at least 3 months, but that gives me time to find potential buyers also. So anyway, email me if you are interested.


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Btw, does advertising on this thread violate the rules of the website? If so I apologize. I read the rules on posting, though I was not completely sure if my post was a violation...


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Paolo Osorio said:


> Btw, does advertising on this thread violate the rules of the website? If so I apologize. I read the rules on posting, though I was not completely sure if my post was a violation...


You can advertise but this is the wrong thread, you need to post in "classifieds" however as a new member you must have many posts (100?) before you are able to start a thread there.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I think I also posted my betta pix in the wrong forum! Oh well, here are my latest:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=296210


----------



## CocoFish (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum, but here's my beloved doubletail betta, Smokey! When I first got him from Petsmart he had a few tears in his fins and seemed a little down. A month later and he has healed up beautifully and his color has definitely enhanced. I recently upgraded his tank from a 2.5 gallon to a lovely 10 gallon, so he's a happy camper! Making bubbles nests already!




























And taken with flash. His colors look quite different when I use flash, more like a turquoise rather than blue. The first two images are more accurate to what I see though.


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

registereduser said:


> You can advertise but this is the wrong thread, you need to post in "classifieds" however as a new member you must have many posts (100?) before you are able to start a thread there.


Thank ya, kinda what's thought.


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

Paolo Osorio said:


> Thank ya, kinda what's thought.


*what I


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Derp betta face XD gotta luv this pic!


----------



## CocoFish (Nov 1, 2013)

CocoFish said:


> I recently upgraded his tank from a 2.5 gallon to a lovely 10 gallon, so he's a happy


I'm sorry I meant 5 gallon, and am currently working on getting him a 10 gallon.


----------



## CocoFish (Nov 1, 2013)

litelboyblu said:


> Derp betta face XD gotta luv this pic!


He's adorable!


----------



## Bombos (Nov 3, 2013)

*Leukos*

Here are some photos of Leukos.

Since I am relatively new to Bettas, I would appreciate help in identifying what kind of B. he is. 

Thank You


----------



## Niece (Feb 27, 2012)

Well Leukos is very pretty. :]
I'm thinking he's a delta or halfmoon, but i'm leaning more toward delta.


----------



## Trippshep (Aug 17, 2013)

Just a few of my babies.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I love love LOVE the group picture! 8D


----------



## NadegeT (Oct 4, 2013)

A couple pics of my little Todd


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Todd is Beautiful! <3


----------



## JaniceAndFred (Nov 5, 2013)

Heres my betta named Fred. 
View attachment 239745


----------



## Paolo Osorio (Nov 1, 2013)

NadegeT said:


> A couple pics of my little Todd


I love your pictures, what camera do u use?


----------

